# AMD Kaveri APU and Opensource OpenCL?

## Cyker

Hey all,

Does anyone know what the status of OpenCL support for Kaveri APUs is at the moment?

I kinda got it working with the binary ATI drivers but it required a local X server running and as this is a headless VNC system, lots of kludging had to be done to get it to work and even then only console-mode OpenCL programs would run. The main problem is all this confusion with the emul-x86 libs has broken it pretty hard on my system so I've had to uninstall it for now until I have time to sort it all out.

As I can't use the binary driver, I want to use mesa instead - Does it currently support Kaveri APUs? If so, is there an idiot's guide on getting it working?

Or do I have to wait until all this new HSA stuff between the kernel and userland stabilises?

Thanks!

----------

## schorsch_76

Here is some info about it...

http://wiki.tiker.net/OpenCLHowTo

And here 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mesa (Gallium)
> 
> OpenCL support from Mesa is in development (see http://www.x.org/wiki/GalliumStatus/). AMD Radeon cards are supported by the r600g driver.
> ...

 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GPGPU

But maybe it is possible nowadays. I have a VDR with kodi running which uses the radeon driver and hardware video decoding with VDPAU.

----------

## depontius

This is the "standard way" to do OpenCL, and does yield performance improvements.  Part of the selling point of Kaveri was it being the first implementation of "HSA", (Heterogeneous Systems Architecture) which solves some issues with CPU/GPU computing.  There appears to be an "OpenCL on HSA" out there somewhere that will be faster than regular OpenCL, but it's not simple, at least not at the moment.  A native HSA application would be even faster, but OpenCL on HSA is still better than regular OpenCL, and gets you more applications with less work.

----------

## Cyker

Is there any info on getting HSA and OpenCL-on-HSA working? Or is that still in the process of being written...?

From what I've read so far the HSA kernel driver is in but has no supporting userland code atm; Is that about accurate?

----------

## depontius

There is code, and Google will help you find it.  AMD has provided plenty of support, but it's all pretty raw at the moment, and there are no ebuilds as of yet.

----------

## Cyker

I think I'll wait then; From what I've seen the available stuff it's not ready for end-user use!

----------

